# Looking for Rental



## argyowl (Dec 17, 2016)

Any suggestions? So far, the research I've done are:

Uber/Hertz $800ish/month
Maven $800ish/month
Lyft Express Drive $800ish/month
Hyrecar ($1,000-1200/month)

What else am I missing here? Thanks in advanced.


----------



## Daisy&Cream (Jan 27, 2018)

Don't waste your time here - you won't get a response. A lot of these people here are bitter. They will not give you any info... Everything to them is a competition for few dollars. You see, in their misguided mind they think "one less driver on the road=more $$ for me". They've taken their anger (for Uber and lyft) out on their fellow drivers. Its sad really.

If you ask me, Their real concern should be the rates and not how many drivers there are but most of these bitter and jaded individuals are incapable of distinguishing where their bottle lies.

I digress, if you want some info on some private fleet owners (in SD or AZ) pm me & I can give you contact info. Good luck.


----------



## WonderLeeWoman (Oct 6, 2017)

argyowl said:


> Any suggestions? So far, the research I've done are:
> 
> Uber/Hertz $800ish/month
> Maven $800ish/month
> ...


I'm not in your area but can tell you after a year of driving put 45000 miles & my car has suffered a lot of wear and tear damage. Better to rent cars than use your own in my opinion. Do your best you can always keep an eye open for better deal as it comes... Good luck


----------



## thatridesharegirl (Jul 7, 2016)

In-N-Out starts people out at $15/hour. Thats probably more per hour and better benefits than getting a rental to do UberLyft.

If you can't be talked out of UberLyft...
Buy a used 2011-2015 Prius with less thank 120k miles, you should be able to get your hands on one for less than 6k if you pay in cash and do your research. That car should last WELL OVER 250k miles.
If you don't have the cash but have decent credit try getting your bank or credit union to pre approve an auto loan with low interest (less than 3%) and put as big of a down payment as you can. Finance over the shortest term feasible, because the car will not last the length of a 4-7 year loan term.

I've had really positive results with the few high mileage 4-6 year old Priuses (Prii?) I've bought.


----------



## FrankLStanton (Oct 18, 2016)

Check out Fair.com if you have an iPhone. NOTE: No affiliation whatsoever.


----------



## Yellowservices (Jan 23, 2018)

FrankLStanton said:


> Check out Fair if you have an iPhone. NOTE: No affiliation whatsoever.


I've been looking into this myself. How do you like it so far? How much was you starter fee? & Monthly? If you don't mind.


----------



## occupant (Jul 7, 2015)

Fair is the company that took over my Uber XChange Lease. Seamless after getting over the initial having to deal with Uber customer support to get the ACH started. Works fine now though. I did not know they had other vehicle options.


----------



## FrankLStanton (Oct 18, 2016)

Yellowservices said:


> I've been looking into this myself. How do you like it so far? How much was you starter fee? & Monthly? If you don't mind.


No affiliation at all.


----------



## steveK2016 (Jul 31, 2016)

Daisy&Cream said:


> Don't waste your time here - you won't get a response. A lot of these people here are bitter. They will not give you any info... Everything to them is a competition for few dollars. You see, in their misguided mind they think "one less driver on the road=more $$ for me". They've taken their anger (for Uber and lyft) out on their fellow drivers. Its sad really.
> 
> If you ask me, Their real concern should be the rates and not how many drivers there are but most of these bitter and jaded individuals are incapable of distinguishing where their bottle lies.
> 
> I digress, if you want some info on some private fleet owners (in SD or AZ) pm me & I can give you contact info. Good luck.


Thats where you are wrong. Saturation has a direct effect on earnings. If you have a pax for 60 minutes going avergae of 50 miles an hour, youd make at least $30 for that hour. Now theres gotta be some dead time, but you were always getting stacked pings. So say youre at 80% occupancy on average. That's $24 an hour. With no saturation, surges would make a reasonable come back which would increase your average earnings.

When select died off and I had to take more X rides, i was still able to make $30 an hour thabks to surges. Surges like that happened because theres less drivers.

I would keep current rates if I could have 80% occupancy per hour and surges more reliable during peak hours.


----------



## thatridesharegirl (Jul 7, 2016)

FrankLStanton said:


> Check out Fair.com if you have an iPhone. NOTE: No affiliation whatsoever.


PLEASE NOTE MILEAGE CAP AT 20K Per Year


----------



## azndriver87 (Mar 23, 2015)

Uber/Maven
Lyft/Hertz
etc etc only let you rent cars that is Uber X and Lyft (regular platform)

With Hyrecar there are a lot more options
I am renting my car for $400 a week on Hyre car that can do Uber XL Lyft PLus, and Lyft Premier. right now. you can't find any cars on uber/lyft rental service that can do those platforms.


----------

